# Dynex 42" LCD TV



## hendy83 (May 27, 2015)

Just today, I came home and tried to turn on my TV but I get no response at all whether I use the remote or try to push the power button on the side of the TV. I still have the red standby light on when it is plugged into power. This had happened a couple times before, but usually I could just unplug the power for a few seconds and it would turn on. I get no change in the power LED light or any response at all in the backlight of the TV.

I have so far tried leaving the power unplugged for about 15 minutes and plugging it back in, but am still getting no response. I also held in the power button for about 60 seconds before plugging it back in.

Anyone have any ideas what might be causing this? My thoughts were either the power board or the main board but am not too sure which it might be. Was leaning towards the power board just not generating enough power to actually turn the TV on but thought I would try to get a second opinion before deciding if I should buy any parts to repair it.


----------

